# Bob Spour Warning - Fake!



## FieldDiscipline

I've been following the carefull deconstruction of this chap elsewhere and thought it was best left there.  However I've just seen some of the books he is selling here:http://www.phrayapichai.com/news.php

It seems only fair to warn off the unwary.  In military terms this chap is a complete fake, some of his claims are incredible.  He's been very busy since he was 'outed' taking down many websites, stripping youtube etc.

I wont go into the gory details, but here is a brief article.  http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...445041/TVs-SAS-hero-Bob-Spour-is-a-fraud.html

He's taken in some good people over the years.  Very depressing.  I've heard his MA background brought into disrepute, but I dont know enough about Muay Thai to go into that.  

You've been warned...


----------



## FieldDiscipline

http://www.geoffthompson.com/podcastListen.asp?id=21

Makes you feel a bit sick for him really.


----------



## terryl965

Some people will do anything to make money off of the flock.


----------



## matt.m

Boy,

What a guy.  Glad I am broke, I can't afford to help him out.  Damn it man, the horror of it all.


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Ha yeah you gotta laugh.  The thing is he's built up quite a reputation like this, and has "taught" to some good people, Close Protection teams etc!  

I saw an article by him last year or year before and remember thinking he was a bit vocal about things he wouldnt be if he was real.  He also has a photo of him in civvies with a well known SF chap.  Apparently taken well before he started claiming all this stuff though.  He's duped a lot of people.

As a human being you almost cant watch, but in my other capacity its good (and also quite funny) to see.  Its incredible really that the idiot thought he could claim to be part of such a small group so publicly and not get caught out.  He must have read up on all of the books by ex-SF soldiers, as I'm told he used all the right lingo, but pronounced some of it wrong ha ha.


----------



## yorkshirelad

Bob should be very worried. Having sold numerous books, DVDs and seminars while maintaining the false claim of membership in the 'The Regiment' will get him prosecuted under the trade description Act. What an idiot.


----------

